# Spinning setup for Largemouth?



## AFSOC_COP

New guy here and not a very savy angler at that.  Anyways, when I was deployed to Kandahar this past winter, I was talking to my team leader about fishing and his preferred setup for largemouth was a bait-casting reel with 15 pound line and a medium heavy rod. When we got back I got a reel, rod and line in that configuration from Wal-Mart in case I didn't like bait-casting reels. It's working out alright but I have always been a spinning reel guy and am thinking of a similar kind of setup using a medium heavy rod, 15 pound line and a spinning reel (I've narrowed my choices down to a Shimanno Sahara, Abu Garcia ALBi or Daiwa Exceler) but I'm not sure what size reel to go with. Is a 3500/4000 size too big or bass or should I look at going with a 2500 size? Thanks for any help you can give me with this.


----------



## Bagman

Just personal preference here but IMO the BEST spinning reel (for the money spent) is the Shimano Spirex SR2500RG. If you are fishing where the bass could push 10lbs then you may want to look into the 4000 version. There are certainly more expensive reels out there (no need to spend hundreds)...but NONE with the features of this model. The trigger feature (for ease of casting) is something I wont go without. I would also NEVER own a FRONT drag spinning reel. The rear drag and fightin drag features are absolute MUSTS when you need to adjust in mid fight. No way I wanna fumble with that stupid dial on the front of the reel with a 5lb plus fish on the end of the line. The double paddle handle is a bonus as well. There simply isnt another spinning reel made with these user friendly features. I have owned Spirexes since they have been making them and they have improved the quality *greatly* over the years.


----------



## jamesavp

I would go with a shimano spinning reel. I use all Symetry reels and have loved them. I stand by the reels they make because they work great even in salt water. My shimanos would out last many other brands. I am not a fan of the shimano rods because of the warrenty problems I have had with them. For rods I use St Croix. Medium to medium heavy is what you want. I have caught many fish on front drag systems and have never lost a fish cause of it. I do have a rear drag reel too but to me it doesn't matter that much. Use flurocarbon line in around 10lb test. Fish cant see it and I have noticed that my catch ratio has gone up in highly pressured lakes. Also in a few tough bass tounys that I have fished, limits were brought in by me because of the floruocarbon.


----------



## haftahunt

As far as reels go to really get what you want go to cabelas , bass pros or whatever and actually test them out . I went with the pflueger presidential line and they rock. They are so smooth at casting, reeling, the drag is excellent.


----------

